# Nerd test



## OULobo (Feb 8, 2004)

http://students.washington.edu/mmccain/nerdtest.html


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 8, 2004)

16.666666666666668% of me is a huge nerd!


Okay...i need to work on my nerdiness... prolly the stuff about star wars and games got me...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 8, 2004)

40+ percent of me is a nerd  I thought it would have been more


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 8, 2004)

50% nerd blood flows through your veins.

:rofl:


----------



## Quick Sand (Feb 8, 2004)

This test is NOT reliable!!!!!!!!  It only tests for some kinds of nerdiness. 

I only scored %14 on this test but I am MUCH more of a nerd then this. It didn't test for musical nerdiness, practical nerdiness, humour nerdiness. . . . . 



:soapbox:


----------



## michaeledward (Feb 8, 2004)

50% of me is a huge nerd! How about you?


----------



## Zepp (Feb 8, 2004)

I am 42.857142857142854% nerd.  Ahhhh, I woulda thought I was worse than that...


----------



## Black Bear (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm about 28% nerd. That's pretty good considering I didn't have a clue on 90% of the questions, I didn't even know what movie, series, or "universe" things were from, I didn't recognize the names and terms. 

I have a gift for multiple choice. I've always been able to outguess my share in standardized tests.


----------



## pknox (Feb 8, 2004)

21.428571428571427% of me is a huge nerd!

Not as bad as I thought.  Unfortunately, I stopped playing AD&D after 2nd ed, wasn't a big DS9 fan, and am absolutely horrid at hex arithmetic.  Luckily, the LOTR and Hitchiker's Guide references got me through.

The Needle and Arya thing was cool, as I'm reading Game of Thrones now.


----------



## Seig (Feb 9, 2004)

40.476190476190474% nerd blood flows through your veins.


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

11.904761904761905% nerd blood flows through your veins.


I'm not a nerd!  ha........well, maybe a drug nerd........


----------



## Seig (Feb 10, 2004)

I could've faked my answers too.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 10, 2004)

30.952380952380953% nerd blood flows through your veins.

*runs and hides from myself*


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 10, 2004)

I didn't fake my answers!!! I actually didn't know any of them..........


----------



## someguy (Feb 10, 2004)

26.19047619047619% of me is a huge nerd!  with abunch of good guessing other wise i would only have gotten like 4 of them or so.
Hmm i just noticed there are 42 questions.


----------



## pknox (Feb 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by someguy _
> *
> Hmm i just noticed there are 42 questions. *



Or is it 42 answers?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 10, 2004)

38.095238095238095% nerd blood flows through your veins.

30-39%:  Embrace the nerdness. Don't bother making excuses for why you were watching the sci-fi channel anymore, it's too late for that.


----------



## TonyM. (Feb 11, 2004)

I always fancied myself as a bit of a nerd, but I scored zero. Dang LOTR.


----------

